# Irregular Stud Issue



## schnitz411 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all:
Not sure if this is quite the right forum on the site for this question, but thought the folks here would be able to help.

I am looking to mount a TV (possibly the first step in a built-in wall unit). But the studs in the appropriate area are 21" on center.

Almost every mount I'm looking at (I want an articulating arm) don't accomodate anything other than 16" on center.

I've heard some suggestions that you can run some dimensional lumber horizontally between the studs and then go off of that as if it were the studs...but wanted some clearer advice on the situation.

Can I do something like that? and if so, what's the right lumber to use and the right fastening approach?

Thanks much


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Since the wall will be open, make a 3 sided box of two 2x4 and 1 2x6-8-or10. Secure this into the side studs and you have a solid base to mount to. Studs spanning the space as you suggest would also work, depending on the weight of the TV, but I tend to overdesign everything. Don't forget to install wires and cable while the wall is open.


----------



## schnitz411 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmm...not totally visualizing what you are suggesting.
the 2x4s going horizontally between the studs with the "2" side facing out? Where does the 2x/6/8/10 fit it?


the weight in question is about 75lbs...and obviously want to be conservative on this.
Thanks!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

19.2" on-center framing isn't uncommon, perhaps that's how they framed your house or perhaps you're just unlucky and need to hang this mount in the one place where they got the on-center spacing screwed up.

Personally I'd just remove a piece of sheetrock as wide as the inside faces of the studs, so the space between the two studs are exposed. Cut a nice squared off hole. You don't need to expose the front edge of the studs, and it is best that you dont because you need your sheetrock that isn't being removed to be secured to it. You can at that point install some 2x8 or 2x10 blocks between the studs using screws. If you know any woodworkers that might have a pocket hole jig, this would be a perfect application for pocket hole screws....But it can be done without. Just use a 1/2" (more or less) drill bit to drill diagonal holes about 1/2" deep at the edges of the blocking where you'll drive the screws so the heads countersink and aren't proud of the face of the studs/block. 

I'd suggest going to Lowes and getting a package of 2-1/2" Kreg brand pocket hole screws, whether you use pocket holes or not. They're very aggressive screws and are self-drilling. They're a heck of a lot easier to drive than a deck screw and will work better in my opinion. They use a #2 square drive as opposed to a phillips so they won't strip out. They're sold in the tools department, not in the screws department.

After your block is installed you can use the piece of sheetrock you removed to patch the hole. Mud, tape, paint and install your mount. Be sure to pre-drill for the lag screws that come with the mount. If you drive them straight into the block without pre-drilling it may crack.


----------

